# Just wanted to share my tiny egg with you all!!



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Just wanted to share my tiny egg with you all. I have 2 chickens that lay blue eggs, one has been laying for about 2 months & one isn't yet. I found this tiny egg outside the coop about 2 weeks ago, either it's a random small egg from the layer or a first lay but none since from the other cream legbar! 
It had an egg inside, a tiny yolk inside that was quite transparent. Didn't look too tasty tho! 
Just thought if share!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

It's so cute and that is a beautiful color!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I had an EE do the same thing last spring. She laid 3 of those, quit laying for a couple of weeks and then started laying normal. They were not her first eggs.

Very nice colors on your eggs!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

It did look rather cute kessy! 

Little wings wow! Ur picture looks so similar to mine I had to double take!! 
So what is an Easter egger? I know EE stands for that. My two are what we call free cream legbar which is a brown leghorn crossed with a barred rock & somehow somewhere there is ment to be araucana blood in there. One on my girls for sure as she has a very feathery head! Are Easter egger a basically same thing? Thanks


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

LOL I had to do a double take also.

An Easter Egger is basically any chicken that has the blue egg gene but is not an accepted breed. They are usually a mix of Ameraucana or Araucana and other breeds. They lay eggs from blue to olive color but the egg shell itself must be blue to be an EE.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

What was your egg like inside? 
Oh right thank you for explaining that! Here, cream legbar are a accepted breed, I think! I cnt be 100 % but our local waitrose use to sell eggs laid by cream legbar's & were labelled that. Very interesting though!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

One of them didn't have a yolk and the other two had a creamy kind of yolk like you described. I have heard them called wish, fairy or fart eggs.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Haha I like that! 
That is a better discription than what I said but yes exactly like that! I didn't eat that egg, I couldn't.


----------

